# No Kindle for BlackBerry Curve 3G?



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

So I just tried to download Kindle to my new BlackBerry Curve 3G, and it said Kindle is not supported on my phone. What gives?


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> So I just tried to download Kindle to my new BlackBerry Curve 3G, and it said Kindle is not supported on my phone. What gives?


Wow, really? I'm surprised. I have been very close to upgrading my Curve 8310 to the new 3G, just so I could get the Kindle app. I guess I won't do that yet. I thought as long as you had the Blackberry OS 5.0 or higher, you were good to go. Have you talked to Kindle customer service yet?


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

It is blackberry 5.0 or higher.  My guess is that John has a 83XX variant.  Those are 3G that still have the older OS.  They came out just a bit before the 5.0 upgrade.  Great phones, but won't run the kindle app.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

The new 9300 is the first Curve to have 3G.  The OS on these is 5.0.0.955.  I think the problem is just that the 9300 is so new.  I'm sure when Amazon is made aware that there is a new model, they will fix it on their end.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

lindnet said:


> The new 9300 is the first Curve to have 3G. The OS on these is 5.0.0.955. I think the problem is just that the 9300 is so new. I'm sure when Amazon is made aware that there is a new model, they will fix it on their end.


They better, or I'm running it over with a Jeep.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

No several models of Blackberry have had 3G.  8530, 8330, 97XX, 9650, 9000, etc.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

The 9300 is the first CURVE to use 3G. The earlier versions of the CURVE used the EDGE network. That's why they are calling it the Blackberry Curve 3G. You may be thinking of other Blackberry models, not CURVE.

http://www.informationweek.com/news/hardware/handheld/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=226600220


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

No, you are talking about 3G on the ATT network.  But curves on other networks have had 3G for a while.  I didn't realize that was the distinction you were making until you mentioned Edge.  I have had 3G on my curves on sprint for two generations now.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

The OP here is talking about a specific phone. The 9300 is the phone they are calling the "Curve 3G". They did not call any of the earlier versions "Curve 3G". It is a new model, and as of the date of my earlier postings, was not able to download the Kindle app. That is what the thread is about, not about the older models. http://newsroom.sprint.com/article_display.cfm?article_id=1632


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Best suggestion is to contact Amazon. . .I gotta think they'd like to support that phone if they can.  But it might be it works differently from the phones that are supported and they've just not gotten to it yet -- or maybe they don't see enough demand.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Best suggestion is to contact Amazon. . .I gotta think they'd like to support that phone if they can. But it might be it works differently from the phones that are supported and they've just not gotten to it yet -- or maybe they don't see enough demand.


I contacted them and they didn't answer my question; they only shot back what I already learned. I asked them WHEN the Curve 3G would support Kindle and I never received an answer.


----------

